# 3 gang mud ring not 3/4" deep



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source for 3 gang mud rings which are 1/4" to 1/2" deep. I can only find 3/4" deep. 

One and two gang are avaliable in a number of depths.

Thanks
EJPHI


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You have to stop shopping at the depot.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Buy the 3/4" deep ring and set your box back.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Might have to reset the box. But is would be nice to just find a non standard shallow ring.

Depot HAA 

EJPHI


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

I've only ever seen 3/4 or 1 1/2 for multigang boxes


mother f i gotta stay off the bottom of the page


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You have to stop shopping at the depot.


That↑

There is a vast array of mudring depths to be had.


Considering that the UBC requires 5/8" sheet rock in most locations, Home Disaster should have 5/8" rings in stock :whistling2:


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

556,

Been a while. I remember some aspects of that project. Either I set the box back or blamed the sheet rocker. 

EJPHI


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

EJPHI said:


> 556,
> 
> Been a while. I remember some aspects of that project. Either I set the box back or blamed the sheet rocker.
> 
> EJPHI



Yeah, Just 2.5 years..:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

if you use the prefab box hanger it has adjustable depth on it. its reallyy the only way to get the corret box depth due to the 3/4 deppth of the multi gange rings.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

EJPHI said:


> Does anyone know of a source for 3 gang mud rings which are 1/4" to 1/2" deep. I can only find 3/4" deep.
> 
> One and two gang are avaliable in a number of depths.
> 
> ...


Garvin has 1/2 raised multi gang rings.
http://www.garvinindustries.com/electrical-box-covers/multi-gang-box-raised-device-covers


----------

